# Greenville, SC - Litter of Puppies, Last Day 6/19!



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ann, Tommy, and Paul owner surrenders, “unwanted litter.” The are about 18 lbs each. 7860228, 0226, 0209 WILL BE PTS FRIDAY 6/19

Greenville County Animal Care Services

328C Furman Hall Road

Receiving Building

Greenville, SC 29609

Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do to save animals!

[email protected]


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope some one takes them.It sucks if these little ones die...


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Night time bump...praying for the little ones...


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

this shelter looks like it gets dumped puppymill rejects.... sad so many puppies and dogs there


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor little family. I hope someone can help them.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh no! Poor babies... bump!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump. This is their last day


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump.. 

Is someone able to help them?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

updates on these babies?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Another bump for the babies


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Can someone help please??


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

These pups are at the same shelter as the dog in this thread: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1113693&page=1#Post1113693


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Poor babies, I wonder if any are still there. Can't anyone help?


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

they are listed at the shelter Euth list as killed 06/19








unless they were pulled they are gone


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

So very sad.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

poor babies


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

They were rescued.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Great news!


----------

